# Salt fork controlled hunt



## jaaronnut22 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am new to the forum. I will be hunting next weekend at Salt Fork for the controlled hunt. I have never been there before and dont know what to expect. The good news is that I actually drew an either sex tag in my first attempt. Has anyone had any experience with this hunt? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mr.mallard (Aug 5, 2005)

lotta deer,lotta hillbillys.some tough drags.get a topo,study it,pick terrain and acesss.got a boat? some areas with less guys and good push points are easy with boat.call down there and talk to the rangers,they can be helpful.deer check at lakeside or salt fork outdoors(which has good prices on tackle and best panfish selection of stuff anywhere)also has ammo and must have crap you forgot.think 541 and old rt 21.I drew a doe for there,dont think im gonna use it,gotta buddy who needs a permit,let me know.


----------



## jaaronnut22 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am used to the tough drags and the hillbilly's. I am a native WV farmboy. I typically hunt about 20 miles south of Salt Fork in Morgan and Noble counties. I have a lease there with a few other guys. We are all meeting on thursday evening and planninin on hunting Fri. and Sat. I have heard that there have been some really big bucks taken during this season. I am a die hard bowhunter so I am pretty excited to have a smokepole in my hand during october. One of my buddies says he knows of some areas where there will be acorns but other than that I am pretty much hunting in the dark.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Well how did it go over the weekend? Anyone do any good?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone do any good this week? friend and I went down tues and hunted all day it was a bust, rained pretty steady till about 4 or 5 in the afternoon, I drew a buck or doe tag to, though about making the drive back down there in the morning, hard to justifiy driving almost 3 hours and think of the same thing happening,did not see many of the 2800 some hunters that the odnr issued permits to, anyone think there might be enough hunters out tomorrow to get the deer moving down there?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

My buddy and I hunted all day Mon and Tues and saw a total of 2 deer in the legal hunting areas. Restricted areas were packed shoulder to shoulder with deer. He shot a button buck Monday. ODOW officer said 96 were checked in on Mon. 
Little warning..The range at Salt Fork has always been kind of an unspoken open range where guys zeroed there muzzleloaders before the season. This year Rangers decided to enforce a rule that unless designated-all state ranges are shotgun only and then only to shoot clay pigeon loads. These a-holes had several times to let folks know before hand but decided to waste 3 ODOW officers with a BIG operation. They hid 2 officers in the treeline across the street from the range with cameras and waited for a good amount of guys to get to shooting and swept down on them like a SWAT team doing a door. Everybody was cited (130.00) by a guy that sounded like he had been on the job a couple of weeks and was trying to make a name for himself. It was all about ticket revenue and thats B.S..If it is a safety issue or a noise isssue I can see it but these guys even addmitted that they have ignored enforcing this rule for as long as they can remember.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thats messed up. I have seen lines to wait and shoot Muzzle Loaders there the day befor the early season starts. I have even seen guys shooting 50desert eagles and everything else there.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.I have been there many time and always thought it was an open range myself.I have sighted in muzzeloaders,rifles,handguns and shotguns there and have never seen an Officer there yet. You may have to wait a while sometimes but that was all.To top it off,I have never seen anyone shooting clay birds there either.I posted this on some other places,maybe it will keep the same thing from happing to anyone else.Sorry to hear about the citations.


----------

